# The Centerfold Girl on My February Issue (38-22-36)



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Chief Editor’s correction:

Girth: 38 cm (true)
Length: 22 inch (true)
Weight: 36 kilogram (*an angler’s lie* – Actually 28 kilogram/6.3 LB) 

I’ve been monitoring the water temp at CBBT (Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel). This was because I was tipped by an avid Tautog fisherman (a boater I met January this year). He said he caught togs when the top water temp was 42F.
It seemed that the water temp had reached 42 -44F recently. I was waiting for the right day (not windy day). I needed the smell of saltwater after fishing freshwater stripers.
Sunday (Feb 28, 2016) was the day. I brought a DZ of frozen shrimp. My plan was fishing 4 Bridge pilings for 3 hours around the slack time.

Fishing Log:





Thanks
Joe


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Nice fish, Joe. I'd say we'll worth the only bite of the day. It is definitely that time of year!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

That was pretty good.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

rwh said:


> Nice fish, Joe. I'd say we'll worth the only bite of the day. It is definitely that time of year!


It was caught at the same bridge pilings we fished last year.
joe


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Great video and catch Joe!


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I need the saltwater/brackish water smell badly. My next stop expecting getting skunked, will be Back River, Rudee, or Lynnheaven??? Hmmm... I don't see speck/puppy catching reports in VA and NC. The water is still too cold I guess...

Joe


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

I know what you mean. My schedule has been hectic and life has been getting in the way of my fishing. Santa brought me a new Shimano Trevala S jigging rod for Christmas and I haven't even been able to try it out yet. I'm itching to try for togs with it.
2015 was a really bad year for speck fishing and not too good for the reds (as compared to the previous two years of red fishing). I think your best bet this early of the three places you mentioned would be Rudee Inlet. I'm glad that we had a pretty mild winter. That should help with the stock of both, but I think this year will be mostly smaller puppy drum (unless you go where the bulls are caught). If we have a mild winter at the end of this year, then I think 2017 will be much better, I'm hoping anyways.


----------

